# Poorboys White Diamond or better for white car?



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all

Been a while since I've been on, sorry been mad busy.

Anyway, we're just about to change cars and the new one is white:doublesho

As most of my products were for black paint (Black Hole, RMG, Vic Concours), I think I need some new products.

I'm putting a post on the LSP forum for that but wanted to check here for a glaze.

I've still for the Poorboys Professional Polish which I think will be ok for the prep but I am after a good glaze.

Leaning towards Poorboys White Diamond, anybody got any experience of it, is it any good?

Anything else worth looking at?

I'll be working by hand so need some easy to use stuff.

Thanks for the help.

Dave


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

How about the Clearkote Vanilla Mouse or CG EZ Creme as a Glaze? Both work well on white :thumb:


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

By hand it doesn't get much easier to buff off than the PB's stuff, and as above Vanilla Moose, is also excellent by hand but my vote would be with the white diamond!


----------



## ST 7278 (Apr 2, 2008)

ive got a white fiesta st and gave it a four stage polish the final coat was white diamond and it gets the thumbs up from me mate.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have White Diamond but havent tried it out on my silver car. Used it on my red car for a test. Am a cheap skate and didnt want to buy 2 bottles of different stuff.

Seems pretty easy to use. I applied using my rotary cos i was lazy and it buffed of easily.


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

Spoke to Richard at Polished Bliss today and he was very helpful.

He said you can use White Diamond as an added stage to the Werkstat Acrylic which gets such good feedback.

That's what I'll be going for and using the White Diamond as an extra stage to help mask swirls if and when they appear.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

White diamond is a fantasic product. I use it as well as CK VMG - the VMG first, as it's basically a light polish as it has slight cleaning capabilities - then i glaze with WD. You can sandwich WD between layers of cured wax as well if you want :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Throbber said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Spoke to Richard at Polished Bliss today and he was very helpful.
> 
> ...


Rich told me you didn't need a wax, or indeed shouldn't use a wax, after the Werkstat products... as discussed on your thread a few days ago?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1365613#post1365613


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

+1 for Werkstat


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Sid said:


> Rich told me you didn't need a wax, or indeed shouldn't use a wax, after the Werkstat products... as discussed on your thread a few days ago?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1365613#post1365613


White Diamond is a glaze not a wax, Richard said it could be used after the Prime, before the Jet Triggger, this would help to mask swirls and imperfections as the Prime does not have any fillers.

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Throbber said:


> White Diamond is a glaze not a wax, Richard said it could be used after the Prime, before the Jet Triggger, this would help to mask swirls and imperfections as the Prime does not have any fillers.
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me.


oh right!
so what if you used Autoglym SRP instead of the WA Prime?
and then used the rest of the WA products?

Just curious, as I have already bought the WA kit.


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Richard said that the filling would need to be done after the Prime, otherwise the Prime would remove the filling. 

Just about to take the plunge and order the Werstat, then my process will be:
Wash
Clay
Poorboys Pro Polish (if any areas need some rectification)
Werkstat Prime
Poorboys White Diamond 
Werkstat Jet
Beer and admire the view
More Werstat Jet
More Beer
Even more Werstat Jet
(repeat until I fall over )
Oh, I forgot the Gloss, might try and fit that in somewhere too


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Throbber said:


> Richard said that the filling would need to be done after the Prime, otherwise the Prime would remove the filling.
> 
> Just about to take the plunge and order the Werstat, then my process will be:
> Wash
> ...


Don't forget the buffing!! 
looks good. So, I thinkj it was BigPile (?) mentioned somewhere that you could do Prime and Jett together, then buff off in one go, to make it easier, then Jett again. Won't be able to do that now... as you will be PB WD'ing (gotta love the abbrievations everywhere! hehe).

I am tempted to get the PB WD too now!

But I was thinking earlier, why not just get AG SRP, which will do both jobs of the Prime and the WD?
...and then do the Jett etc


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Going with SRP first (to polish and fill), and then multiple layers of Jett is perfectly reasonable, but not optimal, because...

(i) you only do the filling once, and once you have layers of Jett in place you can't use SRP again, as it will strip back the existing protection. With PW WD you can glaze and fill whenever you like over existing layers of Jett before adding in more layers of Jett.

(ii) SRP won't pop the flake (if present) as much or create the same level of reflectivity as Prime Acrylic; don't get me wrong, SRP is a good product, but in this case combining the full Werkstat Acrylic Kit with PW WD is a better solution for getting the best aesthetic and filling whenever needed.

:thumb:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks ever so much for clarifying that up Rich! 
top man :thumb:
PD WD will be added to the shopping basket!


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Going with SRP first (to polish and fill), and then multiple layers of Jett is perfectly reasonable, but not optimal, because...
> 
> (i) you only do the filling once, and once you have layers of Jett in place you can't use SRP again, as it will strip back the existing protection. With PW WD you can glaze and fill whenever you like over existing layers of Jett before adding in more layers of Jett.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks again Rich, I'll be sorting the order this week, just working out if I need anymore microfibres.


----------

